# ثلاثة محاضرات(باللغة العربية) صورة وصوت لشرح حساب الكميات بواسطة برنامج الاكسل



## قاسم عبادى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



اقدم لكم 3 محاضرات فيديو صورة وصوت لشرح كيفية حساب الكميات بواسطة برنامج الاكسل والشرح باللغة العربية​



رابط التحميل


http://www.mediafire.com/?629r6e5a9gg5l1c


_الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات_​



لاتنسونا من صالح الدعوات​


----------



## khalidhusen (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخي العزيز وجاري التحميل


----------



## عرفه السيد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## mostafammy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه للمجهود الرائع المبذول فى الشرح وفى تحضير الشيتات
ولكن هناك ملحوظه بسيطه يجب أن تأخذ فى الأعتبار وهو عندما يتقاطع قطاع الأرض مع المقطع التصميمى للطريق
فأنه يتكون لدينا مثلثين أحدهما حفر والأخر ردم وفى هذه الحاله فأن الشيت مبرمج على حساب مساحة شبه منحرف ولكن الناتج مثلثين فيعطى خطأ فى حساب المساحتين للحفر والردم 
حيث تعتبر المعادله عرض شبه المنحرف بطول المسافه بين 2 أوفست ويطبق نفس المسافه مع المثلثين مع أنها ممكن أن تكون فى منتصف المسافه أو ربعها حسب نقطة التقاطع والتى لا يحسبها الشيت
أرجوا أن تؤخذ هذه الملحوظه فى الأعتبار


أما فى حالة ما لم يتقاطع السطحين فأن البرنامج يعطى النتائج الصحيحه
أرجوا أن أكون وفقت فى عرض الملحوظه وشكرا مره أخرى على المجهود المبذول


----------



## مهندسة-نيو (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يااخي على المحاضرات جزيل الشكر اتمنى ان يوفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## قاسم عبادى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

امين يارب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 أكتوبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ومذيد من الابداع


----------



## احمد سعيد2 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

لكم كل الشكر على المجهود الوافر


----------



## سجدة قلب (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل لك هذا العمل الرائع في موازين حسناتك


----------



## hosh123 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## mohamedazab (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جارى التحميل


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكم على هذه المضرات القيمة والمفيدة في حساب الكميات


----------



## نيروووو (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وانا لسه مشوفتش المحاضرات بس لو ليها اجزاء كمان فيمكن تفيدنا بيها
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## adam_gg (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## adam_gg (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## raider_1 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا حبيبي 
رنا يباركلك


----------



## hany_meselhey (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف واح بس اللى سليم ياريت ترفع الملفات تانى من فضلك 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ياحبيبى


----------



## engineer ghaly (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## نور الجزائرية (1 ديسمبر 2010)

هانى زكريا احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه للمجهود الرائع المبذول فى الشرح وفى تحضير الشيتات
> ولكن هناك ملحوظه بسيطه يجب أن تأخذ فى الأعتبار وهو عندما يتقاطع قطاع الأرض مع المقطع التصميمى للطريق
> فأنه يتكون لدينا مثلثين أحدهما حفر والأخر ردم وفى هذه الحاله فأن الشيت مبرمج على حساب مساحة شبه منحرف ولكن الناتج مثلثين فيعطى خطأ فى حساب المساحتين للحفر والردم
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
جاري تحميل الملف ..لكن اردت ان اعقب على ملاحظتك أخي رغم اني لم اطلع على البرنامج بعد 
لكن ما جاء بمشاركتك صحيحا حيث انه عندما تلتقي الارض الطبيعية مع المشروع و نقول انه لدينا نقطة عبور على مستوى النقطة لا يكون هناك حفر او ردم لكن على مستوى المثلثين اللذين نراهما بالمقطع الطولي احدهما حفر و الأخر ردم و بما ان الحجم يتم حسابه ااعتمادا على مساحات المقاطع العرضية فان المساحة العرضية عند كلا النقطتين التي قبل و بعد نقطة العبور تضرب في نصف المسافة التي تم حسابها من المثلث الاول و الثاني بالمقطع الطولي ..و هذه المساحة شكلها شبه منحرف قاعدتاه المتوازيتان هما فارق في الارتفاع على جانبي المشروع و الارض الطبيعية ...
بعبارة اخرى دائما يكون لدينا شكل شبه منحرف لكن بهذه الحالة يكون عرضيا ...
اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في التوضيح .
كل عام و انتم بخير و سعادة و هناء و سنة هجرية جديدة مليئة بالنجاحات ..​


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khalidogc (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## شاب على الطريق (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خير


----------



## odwan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## walid1963 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Moh_refat (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed.mody (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدخميس خليل (25 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم يابش مهندس وشكرا ابي منكم مساعده معي بحث عن ممارسة مهنة المساح (المساحة المهنية)


----------



## elfaki (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وجعل هذا العمل الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## crazycondor (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا ريس وبنا يكرمك


----------



## bech bech (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه الدروس الرائعة وجزاك الله بها كل الخير والأجر حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع.
مشكو......................ر


----------



## احمدعبده السعدنى (1 مايو 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## كوردستان (1 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## mohie sad (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## حسام يونس (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور علي هذا العمل الرائع 
ولكن هذا البرنامج لا يقوم بحساب نقطة التقاء الارض الطبيعيه بالخط التصميمي واقصد نقطة catch point وبالتالي فالبرنامج يحسب الاشكال علي انها اشباه منحرفات
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ahmed wahed (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaidhassanj (12 سبتمبر 2011)

أنشاء الله موفق ......مشكوووووووووور


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً على الجهد المبذول


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الفجال (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير اخي العزيز*


----------



## فه رهاد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ااحمد حشاد (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## buraida (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا واللهم بارم فيكم


----------



## RBSS5884 (7 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## مساح top (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## م هلال علي (8 مارس 2012)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير وكل من ساهم في هذا الموقع ربنا يجعل ذلك في ميذان حسناتهم


----------



## fhamm (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع ولكننا نسينا الميول الجانبية للطريق
لم ناخذها في الاعتبار ؟؟؟؟ مارأيكم
جزاكم الله خبرا


----------



## وسيم رداد (9 مارس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير ويكون في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (11 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (11 مارس 2012)

رائع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (11 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك
جارى التحميل*​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك الله فيك .......


----------



## ابوالزود (11 مارس 2012)

تسلم استاذ ..


----------



## salem_55 (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا أستاذنا العزيز
ولكن هل هناك إمكانية لإدراج مسطح الميول الجانبية سواء للحفر أو الردم فى المعادلات


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (13 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (13 مارس 2012)

شكرا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.zeky (13 مارس 2012)

*
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (18 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيما يونس (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس...........انا دورت كتييييييير عشان الاقى حاجة زى كده...فجزاك الله الف خير...وياريت متحرمناش من اباعاتك...


----------



## مهندس احمد فكرى (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (29 أبريل 2012)

*
جارى التحميل*​


----------



## محمد الفجال (29 أبريل 2012)

_*جزاكم الله كل خير اخي العزيز وجاري التحميل*_

​


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزال الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (1 مايو 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر*


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن عنان (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## moatef (13 يوليو 2012)

*باراك الله فيك *
مجهود رائع


----------



## eng1989 (13 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## راجيه رضا الله (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخى العزيز


----------



## محمود جعفرى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا ينفع بيك


----------



## bmnd_technic (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عزمي حماد (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
​


----------



## bas1977 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بوركت جهودك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedfrah (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نزار ابو مصطفى (31 ديسمبر 2012)

يسلمو


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## fhamm (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وتفع بكم


----------



## moz12345 (2 يناير 2013)

الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك.. وجاري التحميل


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا


----------

